# Maryland Retriever



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying will be held at Butch Chambers. Amateur will be at Myra Fuguet's and Open will be at Rick & Patti Roberts.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to Tom Ford for his 1st & 3rd in the Q with Ryker and Dewey


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to 2nd series: 1,2,5,6,7,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,22,24,26,27,29,30,33,34,35,36,39,41,43,48,49,50,51,53,54,56,57,61,62,64,65

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series:1,2,4,5,8,10,11,15,16,17,18,19,20,23,24,27,28,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,42,47,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Wayne Beck said:


> Congrats to Tom Ford for his 1st & 3rd in the Q with Ryker and Dewey


Good job Tom,Ryker and Dewey. Congratulations.


john


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

All but 4, 6, 7 to 2nd series in derby


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs to WB : 1,2,5,6,10,13,14,15,27,30,
33,34,35,36,39,41,48,49,51,56,62,64

Amt cbs to WB : 1,10,15,16,19,20,23,24,
28,30,32,34,35,38,42,50,54,56,57


----------



## wildwest (Feb 10, 2010)

whats the full results of the Qualifier


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open CBS to 4th:1,5,10,14,30,33,35,36,
41,49,51,64


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Wayne Beck said:


> Congrats to Tom Ford for his 1st & 3rd in the Q with Ryker and Dewey


WAY TO GO TOM, DEWEY & RYKER!!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to water marks this morning: 10,15,16,20,28,30,34,35,42,50,54,57

Congratulations to Bart Clark on Aarrow's derby win. Not sure of other placements.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Good job Tom,Ryker and Dewey. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> john


NICE what he said Tommy! WTG!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats Tom! You and your guys are looking good!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats to Jeff Lyons on a 1st with Jinx and a 3rd with Tide! 
I am not sure about the other placements.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Amateur results. #1 Jinx-Jeff LYONS
#2 Abe-Lynn Budd
#3 Tide-Jeff Lyons
#4 Lily-Charlie Lesser
RJ Cash-Alvin Hatcher
J's Hawk-Jerald Wilks; Ozzie-Alvin Hatcher; Krumz-Craig Stonsifer


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open placements -
1st Davey - Alan pleasant
2nd Repo - Newt Cropper
3rd Speedo - Rick Roberts
4th Rhoney - Rick Roberts
RJ Piper - Ed Forry
jams :1,41,49,51


----------



## Hurricane Retrievers (Dec 1, 2005)

What was the Derby Results?


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Hurricane Retrievers said:


> What was the Derby Results?


I believe they were...

1st 15 Aarrow Barton Clark Barton P Clark 
2nd 8 Orient Express Ann Strathern Kristen Hoffman 
3rd 14 Jaybar Platinum Release John & Margaret Stouffer Patti Roberts/John Stouffer 
4th 12 Tucked Away At River's Edge Alex Abraham Ed Forry/Alex Abraham 
RJ 5 Send Lawyers, Guns and Money Kathryn Tate, DVM Kathryn Tate/Randy Bohn 
JAM 10 Wight's Goddess of Victory Tracy Wight Tracy Wight 
JAM 16 Matangs Blackwater Trouble Maker Matt Fleming Matt Fleming 

What a nice bunch of people! Everyone has been so nice to us as we are starting to play the FT game.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

tracyw said:


> I believe they were...
> 
> 1st 15 Aarrow Barton Clark Barton P Clark
> 2nd 8 Orient Express Ann Strathern Kristen Hoffman
> ...


You reap what you sew.  
Also a nice bunch of derby dogs.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Congrats to Jeff Lyons on a 1st with Jinx and a 3rd with Tide!
> I am not sure about the other placements.


Ditto that! Nice weekend, Jeff!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

tracyw said:


> I believe they were...
> 
> 1st 15 Aarrow Barton Clark Barton P Clark
> 2nd 8 Orient Express Ann Strathern Kristen Hoffman
> ...


Tracey, Wher's Nokesville Va?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

lbbuckler said:


> Open placements -
> 1st Davey - Alan pleasant


Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I didn't realize Davey WON the Open!

Congrats to Alan Pleasant & Uncle Davey - alright!.... FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett 










Ten


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Tracy pretty close on the derby placements but you have 3rd and 4th reversed.


----------



## jbday (Nov 8, 2009)

Ten said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I didn't realize Davey WON the Open!
> 
> Congrats to Alan Pleasant & Uncle Davey - alright!.... FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett
> 
> ...


He's still winning at 9 years!!!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Larry Thompson1 said:


> Tracey, Wher's Nokesville Va?


A little over 4 hours from you...via mapquest. It is near Manassas, VA.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

aabraham said:


> Tracy pretty close on the derby placements but you have 3rd and 4th reversed.


Oops...sorry about that.


----------

